# Dresden - Welchen Lehrgangsanbieter empfehlt ihr?



## MoonJG (28. September 2020)

Hallöchen, 
mein Kumpel und ich möchten einen Fischereischein erarbeiten, aber wissen nicht wo wir am besten den Lehrgang machen.
Ich habe zwei Lehrgangsanbieter gefunden.

-Angelfachmarkt Laubegast (Lutz Brabandt)

-Angelschein Dresden (Reinhard Fries)

Können ein paar von euch uns bei der Entscheidung helfen? Wart ihr bei einem dieser Lehrgänge? Was habt ihr da so gemacht und wie hilfreich war euer Lehrgang für euch?


----------



## ddanf (5. Mai 2021)

Hello MoonJG,
das sind die alten Hasen im Dresdner  Angelschein-Geschäft. Beide machend das gut, ohne wenn und aber. Wir hier bei uns Verein lassen uns das immer von Neumitgliedern berichten. Und ja, der Lehrgang ist für Newbies wichtig und richtig. Ohne den Lehrgang gibts dann auch kein Fischereischein. Leider gibts bei *keinen* Anbieter die Praxis mit - hier müssen wir dann als Verein viel vermitteln.  Es gibt dann noch einen Anbieter in Gorbitz - auch einer von den "alten Hasen" - das ist aber ganz schlimme Massenabfertigung und  es gibt intensive Verkaufsgespräche in seinen Angelladen. 

Aber es gibt noch einen Geheimtipp - das sind dann die "neuen Hasen" . Bei Aubis-Fishing (www.aubis-fishing.de) gibt es neben der den klassischen Kurs auch noch Online-Support über E-Learning und man kann Praxiskurse besuchen. Wir haben gerade 4 Neumitglieder aufgenommen,  die bei  Aubis Fishing den Kurs gemacht haben, die waren alle sehr begeistert und können angeln. 

Preislich sind alle Anbieter gleich. Abenso wird ja auch meistens der gleiche Stoff vermittelt.

Gruß
Peter


----------

